# Fishing the Florida Middle Grounds on the Full Moon



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fishing the Florida Middle Grounds on the Full Moon

Fishing the Florida Middle Grounds during the full of the moon can be outstanding not only at night, but also during the day. At nigh Mangrove Snapper tend to go a 'little' crazy under a bright full moon. This makes them hungry, very hungry. Day time fishing for Grouper and Amberjack can also be very good.
Last year's October full moon Florida Fisherman ll trip loaded the boxes:

Problem with the Florida Middle Grounds is the distance. It's a long ride!

10 A.M. Friday morning...
We are ready, good and ready. Tammy has loaded that BIG, powerful, CAT with enough food and drinks to supply a small army. One thing is for sure, fish or no fish, Jersey Girl will make sure we do not go hungry or thirsty.
Will it be worth the ride? Let's go see:
Personal note: I have what I hope is a minor operation 10/18/19. In preparation my doctors advised me to skip this trip. Thanks to John and Tammy for sharing their camera skills.
Talk about sharing their skills... Hope the ladies will not show us up too badly.
That looks like a jackpot winner:

It's looking good. The Mangos are running huge. And the best part, our federal two day limit is 20 per person with no closed season:



Looks like the Gags are hungry also.
As the water temperature cools the Gag fishing should be hot. Weather permitting, November and December Gag Grouper fishing will explode.

The night bite produced an amazing variety:

It's been a long night. Many of us 'try' to get a few hours sleep before the morning bite.
Hard to leave our comfortable bunks? You had better believe it!
That is until the smell of hot off the grill hickory smoked bacon fills the air. It's Tammy Time!

Speaking of 'Tammy Time', Jersey Girl's favorite fish is Scamp Grouper. She is as good with that camera as she is with her grill. Take a look at some recent
Tammy-pictures:




Saturday morning:
The Red Grouper are hungry...


Once again it's time for:

Think Gag grouper are the only big grouper that call the Florida Middle Grounds home? Think again!

Nice Gag:

Talk about big grouper...

Note that full box of fish under Mr. Eric Deskins trophy Amberjack:

Talk about trophy Amberjack. This looks like a BIG Boy:



Looks like a...

Late Saturday evening. After a fine Tammy meal it's bunk time.
See you back at the dock.
Sunday morning... Already! It can't be. Talk about a quick night:

A reason the be proud:

Nothing like coming home Sunday morning...

Thank you John and Tammy for sharing...
Fishing the Florida Middle Grounds on the Full Moon
In pictures.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is the video from the trip:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Been catching Gag & Red Grouper for over 60 years.


----------

